# Worker death in China



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=bc3_1345975509


----------



## Inphase (May 5, 2012)

Oh man. The poor bastard who woke up and grabbed it again!


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

The worst part is the guy on the left was still alive and moves after over 8 minutes...what a horrible way to go. 



> Four painters hit by 10,000 volt electricity when moving Scaffold
> 
> 
> All four were down with one managing to escape from the scene who survived. The other three died, one in hospital.
> ...


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

That is pretty gruesome.....


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

That's some gruesome $hit.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Awg-Dawg said:


> That is pretty gruesome.....


 
Awg-Dawg, great minds think alike.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Inphase said:


> Oh man. The poor bastard who woke up and grabbed it again!




That's sad. I couldn't watch the whole video.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Hard to watch. Specially the first part, where you hope they will let go and roll away.
Amazing that any of them lived beyond the first few seconds or so
Probably a lifetime of pain and agony ahead for him
sucks


----------



## Outdoorguy (Sep 5, 2011)

*Ya beat me to it!*



niteshift said:


> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=bc3_1345975509


I thought this would be a good vid for the site.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

my first thought was these are the fatalities we _do_ hear about from China.....~CS~


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Terrible.  Gonna show this to everyone at work tomorrow. The only good thing about this is that it gives us a good scare to work SAFE!


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

10 kV. That is just brutal. Watching the one survivor get up, try to run away, smack into the still-energised scaffold and keel over again...at least he managed to get away.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Vintage Sounds, "hold effect" we always hear about, but never want to be the one to prove it. 
The footage is something that will never make it to the general population.


----------



## daveladd (Aug 29, 2012)

Vintage Sounds said:


> 10 kV. That is just brutal. Watching the one survivor get up, try to run away, smack into the still-energised scaffold and keel over again...at least he managed to get away.


Did you watch it till the end when the guy on fire starts repeatedly trying to raise himself? I think I'm going to be sick...


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

I emailed this to my teacher and he showed it in class today. Watching it again wasn't on my agenda. The class felt the same way... sick.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I showed my wife,, she was shocked to say the least. It's rare I ever show her this kind of stuff.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Same here I couldn't watch the complete clip, none of the people I showed it could either.


----------



## A_D (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm scared to work on any live circuits now that I've seen this. Gross. The guy on fire while still alive was brutal. Has to be the worst way to go.


----------

